# leaking fuel tank



## tamorton (Jan 21, 2014)

The gas tank on my TO 35 is leaking, looks like it has hole in the bottom that's been fixed before ( I see a glob of something at the leak site). Can I use a tank sealer like Red-kote after using Evapo-rust to clean it out, anyone have experience with this product combo? I know I can get a new tank, but I kinda want to put that off if possible. Thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you clean the area than have it braze?


----------

